# Selling Watkins products



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

I love their products, and usually purchase them at the farmer's market. I was thinking about doing this in addition to my book booths at the antique mall, especially with church bazaar season coming up. Has anyone else done this, and how did you do? 

It's not like Tupperware, Lia Sophia, etc. in that people use up the products and later need more.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I looked on eBay and discovered:


> 11,151 results found for watkins


I'd recommend checking the prices there. Can you beat them?


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

I have sold it is like anything else the more you work at it the better you can do. When I was in I had a business that had a lot of vacationers. It sold good for me. But the economy wasn't in the basement either. Its not a get rich quick scheme. It is a quality product so it cost a little more. Best of Luck


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Spendy but very high quality. Best values and most popular items are spices, vanilla, lineament, and topical ointments. I love the petro-carbo salve and use it regularly. I believe that you can sell it to online customers.


----------

